# Disgusted with UK visa,how do I get my family to UK?



## 2nzy (Feb 19, 2011)

I am disgusted with the UK visa service
they house and give anything to anyone who blags their way to the UK
yet they dick around when it comes to getting a visa for the UK
there is no advice on internet,British Embassey,citizens advice or solicitors (UK or Thai) 
and they all just want to get as much money off you as possible 
I am a British citizen (tho I am certainly not proud of the fact when you deal with these idiots),so why and how can they refuse my wife and daughter entrance to the UK
they happily take the £200 it costs to apply then simply give you a refusal and keep the money
they wont allow my daughter a passport because she is not in the Uk,cannot get in without 1 and refuse her a visa to enter.
my UK family have never met my wife and daughter because they cannot fly to Thailand and the UK wont let my wife and daughter visit-like I said totally disgusting


----------



## steiner (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe you could engage the services of one of the visa agents who advertise their services in the Farang orientated press ?I agree that the visa process seems to be a money-making execise.I have heard that applications that are initailly refused may be granted on the second time esp. if more evidence is provided,however £200 seems excessive.


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

*racist claptrap!*



2nzy said:


> I am disgusted with the UK visa service
> they house and give anything to anyone who blags their way to the UK
> yet they dick around when it comes to getting a visa for the UK
> there is no advice on internet,British Embassey,citizens advice or solicitors (UK or Thai)
> ...


Everyone reckons that ANYONE can get into UK ....until they try it themselves.


----------



## 2nzy (Feb 19, 2011)

Too true
I get told it's easy all the time but the people telling me have never tried
my friends who have been in similar situations have all said it's taken each of them over a year to achieve it and they've all had to pay £1000's to these dodgy guys who promise to get them their visas for the £1000's they are charging.
I've seen these dodgy people and it's hard to know who to trust,
if you try to do it the right way you discover there is no right way
everyone I know who has got in has had to blag it.
and the price of the visa application is more than a 10 year UK passport,how wrong is that?!
they have no competition so you have to use them,if they keep refusing you keep paying,a happy situation for the UK government 
yet they'l house,pay and make sure mad mulims who hate us and our country have phones,cars,etc!:boxing:


----------



## Adrofex (Apr 8, 2011)

erm.... TBH £200 isn't that much for a visa...

You should probably supply some extra info: for example, what kind of Visa are you applying for (tourist, spouse, etc)?

Also, they "had to pay £1000's to these dodgy guys". What? You mean the UK Border Agency? Have a look at their latest price list on their website.

My wife and I are paying £1350 for her current visa.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have moved this to the _Britain Forum_, since it's about getting a visa to move there


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Adrofex said:


> erm.... TBH £200 isn't that much for a visa...
> 
> You should probably supply some extra info: for example, what kind of Visa are you applying for (tourist, spouse, etc)?
> 
> ...


Yes, please supply us with details so that we can help you.
Your wife's nationality, when did you marry?
The daughter's parentage and how old? 
Your British nationality - were you born there or were you born abroad of a British parent? If so, have you ever lived in UK and for how long?
What kind of a visa were you applying for? Which consulate? 
What were the reasons for their refusal (they have to state them in their letter of rejection)? Have you appealed?
Do you have sufficient finance and suitable accommodation in UK (for settlement)?
How long is the visit for, and where are you staying - with relatives, hotels, holiday flat?


----------



## scotlandboundsomeday (Apr 4, 2011)

2nzy said:


> Too true
> I get told it's easy all the time but the people telling me have never tried
> my friends who have been in similar situations have all said it's taken each of them over a year to achieve it and they've all had to pay £1000's to these dodgy guys who promise to get them their visas for the £1000's they are charging.
> I've seen these dodgy people and it's hard to know who to trust,
> ...


Hi, my advice? Time and patience (I know it's hard). I'm an American woman who got married to a Scottish man in July 2010 of last year. We also have a baby together and I have a son from a previous relationship. In Nov 2010, I applied for a Settlement Visa for my son and I. I paid about $2,150 total (application fees). I did it all by myself, no lawyer advice, nothing. I did it all on-line as I had to living here in Florida. I heard back Feb 24 2011 that my son and I had been denied and they gave reasons as they weren't 100% sure that we could support ourselves and I'd forgot to include my sons birth certificate. I had 28 days to appeal and sent the appeals back to the UK border agency March 22nd. I've just heard back this morning that the Visa's have been approved! I am over the moon. Good luck! What is the reason they are denying your wife entry?


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm an American married to a UK citizen and we have a daughter together who was born in the US and she has both a US and UK passport the UK one we were able to get (legally) even without her being in the UK at the time. Also, what visa have you applied for because the spouse visa is way more than £200 it's more like £800


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

My experience is that most applicants hoot themselves in th foot when appling.
Thy have ideas based on prejudice and subsequently say and do all the wrong things.

These people also are of limited intelligence and don't understand the forms even


----------



## 2nzy (Feb 19, 2011)

This isnt about getting my family settled in the UK
we are happy living in Thailand and wish to remain so
BUT my wife and child have never been allowed to visit the UK for a holiday to meet my UK family 
somebody said £200 is cheap,it isnt,that is only for the chance to apply
it costs way more to actually apply,£200 is only what the agency charge
my solicitor who I had to sack cost way more plus all the extra expenses
and like I say everyone who has managed it has had to pay £1000's to dodgy people.
that £1300 must be for the 3 year visa but that is over the odds.
my wife is Thai,we have been married a year and a half
my daughter is 1,she is obviously then half Thai,half British
I am British,born in Germany,lived in UK for 25 years
the application is a joke as you have to answer the questions they ask and that is about it,
you have to treat the visa people like retarded children in that you have to totally spell out any supplied evidence for them
my solicitor advised me not to appeal saying it would cost me heavily and they will refuse anyway because they dont want to overturn a decision already made. 
I am going to visa center in the next 2 weeks to reapply,I have already bought my family airtickets which proove that they are returning to Thailand in a months time,already paid for and in their names.
to be honest wildfk,some of the questions are not clearly written so a UK citizen wouldnt understand what answer they are looking for,let alone a foreigner who is not replying in their native tongue


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

2nzy said:


> This isnt about getting my family settled in the UK
> we are happy living in Thailand and wish to remain so
> BUT my wife and child have never been allowed to visit the UK for a holiday to meet my UK family
> somebody said £200 is cheap,it isnt,that is only for the chance to apply
> ...


sorry but you're showing all the same symptoms of other folks I see shooting themselves in the foot.
You aren't approaching the problem in a rational manner and on top you are making all sorts of assumptions about your own personal entitlements and making baseless comments about others - you are brining the problems upon yourself.

BTW - my g/f - not wife - can come and go to UK as she please - we didn't spend anything on "dodgy characters" just did the stuff ourselves and had no problems.
PS - neither of my parents were English but I hold a UK passport.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

When I was dating my now husband and he's a British citizen I could come and go as I pleased they are entitled to stay


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

They are entitled to stay for 6 months without having to pay anything for a visa and how were you able to get a UK passport without neither parent being British lol


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2nzy said:


> This isnt about getting my family settled in the UK
> we are happy living in Thailand and wish to remain so
> BUT my wife and child have never been allowed to visit the UK for a holiday to meet my UK family
> somebody said £200 is cheap,it isnt,that is only for the chance to apply
> ...


What did the consulate give as reason(s) for denying visa for your family (they are obliged to tell you in their letter of rejection)?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelkissedxx said:


> They are entitled to stay for 6 months without having to pay anything for a visa and how were you able to get a UK passport without neither parent being British lol


He lived in UK for 25 years - naturalisation?


----------



## hertsbabeuk (Apr 9, 2011)

*settlement visa*

Hi im new to this but need help.im from the uk but live in usa for ten years on a green card. I miss home very much and need to go home to uk. My husband put in for a settlement visa but was turned down.its cost us 1500 dollars. WE apealed they said not enough info so we sent a job offer.in the uk and hseing etc to the apeal court.they keep sending us paper work but can not understand whats going on anyone out there they has gone through the same thing can help please


----------



## 2nzy (Feb 19, 2011)

yea,that is a bit of a rubbish response
my response is based on their treatment
they should be able to get a 6 month visa to visit Uk
but asking please can i visit the UK will cost you over £80 each!
the visa is based on you answering their 8/10 pages of questions,
job done but then you are at their corrupt mercy
everyone I know who has enetered has lied (i'm a student,honest) or paid £1000's to the dodgy guys,
you situation seems dubious unless I guessed you gained entrance when Blair & co left the door open.
our refusals state that they think that if they let them into the UK with a visa they will disappear/claim housing/benefits and not return to Thailand 
not what we want to do at all,but even so that is their own stupid fault because anyone attempting this should not be entitled to anything.
if a foreigner cannot get away with this they wouldnt try it.
and also my Daughter should be more entitled than them anyway if this was true 
nearly Easter so I will be over there soon to play their paperchase another time
anyone know if UK bank holidays apply to visa center & embassey?


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

2nzy said:


> yea,that is a bit of a rubbish response
> my response is based on their treatment
> they should be able to get a 6 month visa to visit Uk
> but asking please can i visit the UK will cost you over £80 each!
> ...


Hi, I'm so sorry to hear of the distress caused to your family by the UK immigrations board. 
But as someone said here in this thread, they married non-British and their wife and children could enter the country anytime they like without having to pay for visas. I believe that's your entitlement as a citizen. NEVER give in to corruptive practices - this is the UK. If you're completely at a loss, try seeing someone from the Citizens Advice Bureau - you can try to google it too. I've thought of two ways you can try out to get to the right channel.

1. Book for an appointment to see the British consulate in charge of issuing visas. 
That should be the official arm of the government with standard practice. The immigrations board sounds dodgy and needs to looked into.
2. You can do some research on the internet - google Home Office, London and scroll for Entry visas for wives and children. If the info you get says wives and children have rights of visit and stay, you can just fly in and have your passports stamped like everyone else.

It's shocking to hear of the corruption - it seems to me personally, that all kinds of people work for the immigration board and some of them might not even be entirely knowledgeable about the immigration rules, so you shouldn't give anyone any fees or money but hold on to their charges and make a compliant to the right source. 

I believe it to be the case that all public offices are closed during bank holidays and on the day of the royal marriage ( 28 April?) too. I'm sure it'll all be sorted out. Good luck to you and family and have a great homecoming.


----------

